# Wasatch Extended



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Are there any good areas in the Farmington or bountiful area to hunt bucks during the extended? I have heard Ogden has some nice bucks and I have thought of heading up that way. I am just in Farmington so I could hunt here very easy. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Ha ha ha, pick a canyon, get to know it well, figure it out


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Plain and simple the extended is a hard hunt....it makes you earn your trophy!


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I think that came out the wrong way. I am in no way looking for anyone to tell me a spot to go to. I was just wondering if they held deer. I have no problem hiking and doing the work to find what I am looking for. This will be my first year hunting the extended and I have seen a lot of does in the hills behind my house but no bucks. Thanks for the input though I will just go pick some canyons and see what I can find.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Nope. No deer at all. 😊. You shouldn't have a hard time finding bucks anywhere above the B or Farmington. You also will not have a hard time locating other people trying to locate the bucks.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

It is extended for a reason. The deer you are interested in, may very well not be there right now. Or all the other people......yet.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Well I hope I can get it done this week so I don't have to worry about the extended.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I can tell you you have to spend some serious time out there and the farther your willing to go the better I have been hunting in an extended unit this year for elk and now know exactly where I will be hunting deer next year no tag this year. Saturday I saw 5 of the biggest bucks I have ever seen alive. The other part is I am just over 3 miles deep before the deer and elk started popping up all over and I am yet to see another person where I am at. Just goes to show you put in the time and get some good hiking in you can kill a very respectable deer or elk on an OTC tag every year if your willing to walk and put in the time.


----------

